# Long term rental,Lagos area



## SoapySandie (Jul 18, 2012)

We will be looking for a long term rental 2 beds minimum(apartment or small casa) from October onwards..Furnished or unfurnished.Preferably in Lagos but surrounding villages acceptable.We have no children,no animals & are an honest hard working couple.
Please e mail me or tel: 912-149-839


----------

